# Free hand guard ideas



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi folks

Does anyone have a plan to make something like this:-

Woodpecker Freehand Guard (FHG) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

I could do with making a guard that also acts as a guide and dust extractor adapter. 

Any ideas?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

*No plans*

Steve. I have never seen any plans for anything like this but its pretty straight forward, a piece of plywood, a piece of plastic, a vacum port, cut them all to the size you want, screw or glue them together and voila. If I was to make one I would extend the plywood further back from the dust port, a small clamping leg if you will, and I would clamp that to my table in the postion I want it.


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

I have not seen them before either, but it looks a nice project to do.

Dai


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I made one like that, it just pops into the fence and the fence holds it in place I also made one that screws down to the base plate but the one that hangs off the fence is the easy one to setup and use...and it's a very easy one to make your own..

==========



Steve Blackdog said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone have a plan to make something like this:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I made one like that, it just pops into the fence and the fence holds it in place I also made one that screws down to the base plate but the one that hangs off the fence is the easy one to setup and use...and it's a very easy one to make your own..
> 
> ==========


Thanks for posting the pics, Bob. These give me the impetus to have a go. 

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Your Welcome , after you get yours made how about a snapshot or two..

==========



Steve Blackdog said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, Bob. These give me the impetus to have a go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

You come up with some pretty nifty ideas bobj3 , once i get a little time i will have a go at making one like that for my-self.

Dai


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have found mine really useful. Plywood MDF extracor disc and lexan, home made knobs. I tapped a hole in the table to mount it.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike

Does your guard work with more intricate concave work?

I'm making an electric guitar body (telecaster) so I need to be able to rout around tight concaved areas such as the cut out near the neck joint. 

Cheers

Steve


----------

